# Jobon Lighter, Pipe & Cigar - great value



## David M

Ladies & Gentleman,

A very quick and simple review on the Jobon lighter.

I recently lost (or temporarily misplaced) my Corona Old Boy and have been in dire need of a pipe focused lighter. I do not like the flame coming close to the rim of my pipes and although I may use a Bic on a blasted pipe, I will not bring it near a smooth. A lighter with an angled flame is all I can live with and seeing as how I cant fork over $120 for a lighter right now, I have been looking at some cost effective versions that still satisfy the need and I found the Jobon. I like it so much, here I am telling y'all about it.

Cost: $18-$24.99
Material: Some type of plated aluminum. Very hard stuff, looks like metal. Shiny! 
Refillable: Yes!
Uses: Butane
Adjustable Flame: Yes
Pictures of pipes on the surface: YES!
Angled Flame for pipes: Yes
Torch flame for cigars: Yes

This guy gets the job done, has a bit of that pizzaz & doesn't break the bank. Take this one with you when your camping and leave the Dunhill or Corona at home.

Simple, sturdy and shiny. Triple 'S'. Nothing beats the triple S.

Can be used for both pipes & cigars.

In all it's Glory!



Angled Pipe Flame



Cigar Torch Flame


----------



## commonsenseman

I have a pipe-only jobon that I purchased from a guy here on puff, only had it for a week but I already love it!


----------



## Jack Straw

Very nice! I have been looking at lighters recently but haven't seen this brand.


----------



## Jack Straw

I see that these are on sale for 11.99 at buylighters.com. I just ordered one and a nibo old boy ripoff lighter for 29.99 total. Shipping was free, too.


----------



## Cadillac

Going to order a couple straight away. Thanks!


----------

